# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  Vodafone tv box

## karatron

Καλημέρα σας
Το Vodafone tv box μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί με κάποια μετατροπή ως Android tv box μετά την λήξη του συμβολαίου με την vodafone?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## manolo

Ποιό είναι το ακριβές μοντέλο και τα specs του box για να το ελέγξουμε; επίσης θα βοηθούσε πολύ να έστελνες το part number της πλακέτας που φοράει..

----------


## nick1974

αν ειναι συμβατο και χρησιμοποιει android, ευκολα, απλα θα περασεις μια καθαρη εγκατασταση λειτουργικου, ΟΜΩΣ οταν ληξει το συμβολαιο σου θα μιλαμε για ενα αρχαιο μηχανημα σε σχεση με οτι κυκλοφορει.
Βεβαια λογικα ενα Kodi λογικα θα μπορει να το εγκαταστησει αλλα θα ειναι πισω

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## manolo

Πρέπει να γνωρίζει τι επεξεργαστή φοράει και κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τα specs του, π.χ. flash, RAM κλπ. ώστε να επιλέξει ποια version Android θα του περάσει. Δεν θα βάλει ό,τι Android βρεθεί διαθέσιμο.. Εξαρτάται...

----------

nick1974 (12-11-19)

----------


## nick1974

> Πρέπει να γνωρίζει τι επεξεργαστή φοράει και κάποια πράγματα σχετικά με τα specs του, π.χ. flash, RAM κλπ. ώστε να επιλέξει ποια version Android θα του περάσει. Δεν θα βάλει ό,τι Android βρεθεί διαθέσιμο.. Εξαρτάται...


ναι αλλα αν εχει android τη version μπορει να τη δει κανονικα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## karatron

Η συσκευή ανοίγει κατευθείαν σε vodafone εικόνα και ενημερώνει ότι πρέπει να βάλεις κωδικούς κλπ. 
Δεν μπορώ να δω τα tech specs. 
Επίσης η ταμπέλα της συσκευής δεν αναφέρει μοντέλο.
θα το ανοίξω και θα επανέλθω

----------


## manolo

Το part number της πλακέτας μέσα ίσως σε κατευθύνει.. θα χρειαστείς και λίγο googling μετά.. :Wink:

----------


## karatron

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι μετά απο πολύ καιρό στο θέμα αλλά έτυχε να το αφήσω πολύ πίσω στις προτεραιότητες.
Λοιπόν το Box είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στην φωτό. Δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να βρω τίποτα στο google παρά μόνο ότι μάλλον τρέχει linux!!
Μετά από αυτά το εργαλείο πωλείται αν κάποιος το χρειάζεται για να αντικαταστήσει παλαιότερο
Φωτό https://1drv.ms/u/s!AgfK2HFx7f-sg58fQXZtB1eZ-0feGQ

----------

